# Pump Size?



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

How much of a pump would I need to move saltwater from room A to room B. Basically move saltwater over to the DT during water changes. Can I also use this setup with a Python system? TIA


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

How long is a piece of string.......? (I know, that's not helpful).
Calculate the entire distance between the water storage bin and the DT in feet, determine if any of that distance is vertical, look at the ratings on the pumps for head height and it will give you an idea of what size pump you will need.
Python to remove water, good. Not so good to put water back in the tank........


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

+1

If the DT and the NSW are on the same floor with no steps, use a Brute trash bin and dolly. I've been using a pair (one for NSW and one for OSW) for the past 10years.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

The DT is in my loft area. Plan is to install RO/DI system in bathroom. Brute will be set in the bathtub, just in case I forget it while making RO water. With the water change I want to run a tube from tub to DT, looking a 15'


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

[KRAFTIG] said:


> The DT is in my loft area. Plan is to install RO/DI system in bathroom. Brute will be set in the bathtub, just in case I forget it while making RO water. With the water change I want to run a tube from tub to DT, looking a 15'


The bathroom is downstairs? So most of this is vertical, correct? Most of the pumps give you a rating in head height with a graph to show you the pressure. Your issue is going to be how quickly the pump pushes the water. If it's slow, it gets frustrating. So you may need to spend a bit more for a better pressure pump.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Crayon said:


> The bathroom is downstairs? So most of this is vertical, correct? Most of the pumps give you a rating in head height with a graph to show you the pressure. Your issue is going to be how quickly the pump pushes the water. If it's slow, it gets frustrating. So you may need to spend a bit more for a better pressure pump.


Same level, distance is more horizontal than vertical. Good cheap optin in pumps? Anyone have anything used? Send me a PM.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Put a 3/8"QC bulkhead and 3/8" tubing to drain to overflow into the tub. This way you can still push the Brute out with NSW.

There are a few ways you "plug" the drain, ie QC valves or just coil the drain line into the NSW brute so NSW doesn't dribble out from shifting water level as it is moved around/mixed.

If using a valve, don't forget to open it whe you are filling with RODI 

Pumps...Mag drive 9 or 12 with 5/8" or 3/4" ID hose.


----------

